# Some part of Ilford just died.



## timor (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like on the "digital" side:
WRS | Ilford Imaging bankrupt, cut 220 Fribourg jobs
Ilford Imaging Switzerland put up for sale | Amateur Photographer
Well, making larger and better digital prints is maybe not that popular as producers hoped for.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 8, 2013)

Thats because digital is dying long live film


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2013)

Well..."Ilford" was broken up into component piecves and sold off in parts and parcels...

This story by Thom Hogan,entitled "Not That Ilford," appeared last week: Not That Ilford | byThom Filmbodies | Thom Hogan

"digital is dying?" Uh-oh...gary's already onto the real ale tonight!!! LOL!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Well..."Ilford" was broken up into component piecves and sold off in parts and parcels...
> 
> This story by Thom Hogan,entitled "Not That Ilford," appeared last week: Not That Ilford | byThom Filmbodies | Thom Hogan
> 
> "digital is dying?" Uh-oh...gary's already onto the real ale tonight!!! LOL!



_ should have said dull and boring_


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Aug 9, 2013)

Ilford Film is Harman Technology Ltd.


----------

